# [Wet Thumb Forum]-shrimp for cleaning crew



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

how good are shrimp at removing algae? are they worth the $$ and where can you get them cheap?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

how good are shrimp at removing algae? are they worth the $$ and where can you get them cheap?


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 26, 2004)

For cleanup crew you will need several to make a noticable dent. Depeding on your tank setup the Cherry Red and Green shrimp are favorable for their Propogation capabilities.

Worth the money? Up to you. I like them alot just to provide another focal point in the tank. Wish I hunkered down and bought the Cherry Reds. One of the reason they are expensive is some stores know you won't be back when your breading your own.









Check Aquabid and good luck.


----------



## dissident (Sep 6, 2005)

If you have a lot of moss in your tank there is no better cleaner you can get. All my cherries sit on the java moss patches and clean all day and night. As far as cleaning large parts of that tanks stay with the ottos, SAE, FF, Bristleknose, IME.

Around here (WI) the cherry shrimp ran me $30 for 5, expensive but I didnt want to mail-order, and most of them on aquabid were pick-up only. I also got a 8gal hex for a grow-out when they start dropping babbies.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I really like shrimp but it takes allot of them to make a difference. In my tanks its mollies that do the most work along with snails. I have some golden algae eater but as they have gotten older they don't seem to work as hard. My ottos work hard and I have allot of them but hardly ever see them in my heavy planted tanks.

Hawk


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i got 4 ottos today


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

I bought 6 cherry shrimp a while back and they have been MIA since the day I put them in. I dont know what happened to them. Im guessing they were a exspensive snack for one of my fish. I want to get some more but I am going to remove my rainbows from my tank. I think they are the only fish I have in there that could have eaten them.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Andrew, I bet the Rainbows did have a snack. Make sure before you get any more that you don't have any fish that can fit them into their mouths.

Russell... Shrimp do make good algae eaters. I like a variety: Cherry, Amano, Tigers. Each kind seem to like cleaning differant plants/decor.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

I bought four pricey Amano's a while back, and they all went on a walk-about. I found them as dried up nuggets in various placed throughout the family room. So, beware if your tank top is open.

So, I threw in a dozen ghost shrimp for around $1. Of course, they're still sticking around. I know they don't do much for algae control, but they are interesting.


----------



## Canlador (Aug 2, 2004)

I've got 8 Amano shrimp in my 29 gal. They do a great job of keeping everything clean, except for the walls that is. I like them, and people can't believe I've got shrimp in my tank.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i have worried about shrimp getting out of my tank. i had a crab once, and he just hopped on the rotala and climbed right into my hob filter. it was kinda funny, he actually lived in the filter, but he would come down every once in a while. he finally made the plunge though, and i never found him!!! probably under a couch or somthing.


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

are you talking about those crabs from petsmart ? ones they sell as mini crabs...

they are actually fiddlers....yeah I used to have three of them....they all went on their adventure to find the great valley...lol...

all three of them are dried now...Im gonna frame 'em lol...


I dont think shrimps will run away like that...they are more like swimmers than crawlers


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 26, 2004)

Best thing for shrimp is keep the water balance stable. Big changes make them look for more favorable conditions. I've bounced GH, KH, NO3, Temp., you name it. This is when I note they start to walk.

Unfortunatly, they just dont know the desert (my living room) awaits there exit from the water.









I have survivors from my last fert mistake. This time too much NO3. My levels were over 160ppm according to a new test kit. Poor guys. Things are getting better for them. Lost a few though...Remember test kit instructions are good to follow.









In all I think there great, if you like other inhabitants that can co exist with them. Anything with a larger (or close) mouth than a shrimp body will try to force fead your $3+ algae eater.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i'm in luck. all i have is tetra. i am going to try some shrimp sometime, but i cant find any decent ones around. all everyone has is ghost shrimp, and none of you guys seem to like them. i guess i will take one for the team and pay shipping for 12 little shrimp.


----------

